# Just how atrocious is the 3rd row on an X5?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Anyone?


Horrendous, if you're over 5ft 6in and 120lbs you're not gonna fit back there. Not only that but it's really complicated to set up and put away the third row. Also you'd be lucky to fit one carry on behind the 3rd row

I'm a huge bmw guy I would have loved an X5 35d with 3rd row seating but I couldn't deal with the 3rd row just way too complicated and not very worth while


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Damn


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Damn


Gl350 diesel is a good alternative but it really lacks power


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Gl350 diesel is a good alternative but it really lacks power


The power comes in handy when driving away at 4:50 for cancel fee


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Gl350 diesel is a good alternative but it really lacks power


Merc GLs are pretty huge. Not really an alternative, but a step up.

Alas, kinda expensive...


----------

